# proof of vaccinations



## Vault_101 (Feb 13, 2010)

With the last dog I had, my vet was pretty honest and cool and told me how much money could be saved by giving my dog's vaccinations myself and showed me how simple it is. 

Anywho fast forward with our two dogs now we opted to go this route since it was going to be $75 per dog x 4 within a short period vs $10 per dog x 4

My question is if I choose to get into any training classes am I screwed when it comes to proof of vaccinations? I honestly didn't even think about that when they got their shots so now Im curious if im gonna have to wait until it's time for a booster and then take them to a vet, or if a vet can run a test and give me proof of vaccinations. 

They've gone to the vet for their rabies shot but I assume trainers want full proof of all vaccinations correct?


I don't mean to sound like a jerk but Im not looking to get a "if you couldn't afford $75 per dog x 4 then you shouldn't own the dog" Fact of the matter is they got the vaccine, the same vaccine but instead of paying the vet all the money I was able to spend the money saved on high quality food and toys and advantix and much more.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

When you buy the vaccine you simply keep the label, I think most have a pull-off type tab. You can simply make a chart for each dog with the date, lot number, and whatever information is relevant.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I give my dog's their own shots too, and you just have to do what Dainerra said to do, and that is usually goood enough.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Dainerra said:


> When you buy the vaccine you simply keep the label, I think most have a pull-off type tab. You can simply make a chart for each dog with the date, lot number, and whatever information is relevant.


Has anyone tried crossing a border, eg, US/Canada, US/Mexico, with a do-it-yourself vaccination record. I would think that it would be pretty risky since those customs people are pretty strict.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it's completely legal to do all vaccinations except rabies. That is the only vaccine required by law in the US. I guess it would depend on the laws of the country you were entering? Is a very good question though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

As far as border crossings go, I don't know about other countries but for US/Canada IIRC all they require is a rabies certificate (from a vet) so it doesn't matter if you do the other vaccinations at home. Some borders may require a health certificate from a vet as well, so you would need that too. I'd assume if they did require other vaccinations they would probably want a vet certificate for those as well.

As others said, the vaccine should have a label you can peel off and stick into their records. I would recommend getting one of the dog health record booklets and keeping the vaccine labels in there along with the dates and type of vaccinations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For Therapy Dog International, it can be filled out by your veterinarian OR you can do as the others have said and provide a list with the labels. (Keep a copy.) I would imagine that if it is good enough for dogs working in hospitals, it should be good enough for the boarder, but I would not leave anything to chance. Some countries are pretty strict about traveling with the dogs and quarentines, that most people leave them home or do not go to those countries.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Vault_101 said:


> My question is if I choose to get into any training classes am I screwed when it comes to proof of vaccinations? I honestly didn't even think about that when they got their shots so now Im curious if im gonna have to wait until it's time for a booster and then take them to a vet, or if a vet can run a test and give me proof of vaccinations.


Leerburg | Basic Dog Obedience 

I believe in this philosophy. In my humble opinion dog training classes are for beginning handlers (anyone who never trained a dog before) to help them get the idea behind training. otherwise if you get the concept then you should probbably train yourself. You'll get a much more loyal dog. plus there are better ways to socialize your dog. aw:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> Leerburg | Basic Dog Obedience
> 
> I believe in this philosophy. In my humble opinion dog training classes are for beginning handlers (anyone who never trained a dog before) to help them get the idea behind training. otherwise if you get the concept then you should probbably train yourself. You'll get a much more loyal dog. plus there are better ways to socialize your dog. aw:


I don't agree... Even though I have trained many dogs myself, I still go to classes. Dog training classes are very useful for providing distractions, working on training in a controlled but 'public' environment (outside the home), and also having another trainer watching can help because they'll notice things you may miss. I also find them useful as there is a set goal each week and it keeps me working more diligently to meet those goals for the next class.
Socialization classes provide a unique opportunity as well to socialize with other dogs you know are friendly and healthy (especially important with puppies).

I'm not sure why you think a dog would be less loyal if they were trained in a class?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with you Chicago. I always take my dogs to classes. I do my training on my own and my proofing in classes. 

On the vaccine issue, I have never even been asked to show any proof of vaccine even rabies crossing the border into Canada, but always keep a health record with me for my dogs. I do that no matter where I travel. I have a clear pouch (school pencil cases work well)for each dog with a health record, picture, and copy of registration papers. This is just in case they are taken or get lost.


----------



## Vault_101 (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for all the positive response. I just want them to get into some kind of class because 1) I have no formal training experience and I don't want to make a bunch of mistakes that my dogs are left to suffer for 2) I've read at least a dozen different behavior, training, bonding, books but I feel you just can't learn from a book properly, I want a real live person telling me what Im doing right but more importantly what Im doing wrong. 

I didn't realize so many other people did their own vaccinations themselves, I feel much better about my decision now. 

Now, here's the problem, when I bought the vaccinations they just came in small sealed glass jars and sealed syringes, no label and of course like a dumby I didn't save the jars. 

I wonder if it's possible that the store simply removed them from their packaging to make extra room in the fridge they kept them in. If that's the case I can just go back and ask for the packaging from some other vaccines they've already opened up. Worse case scenario I'll just have to buy some more vaccines for the label. Anyone know how long they keep? weeks, months, longer?

Fortunately I'll never have to worry about crossing the border.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all the ones I've seen, the label itself is a sticker that just peels off the bottle. There is no way for the store to have removed them without being unable to tell what's in the bottle.

If you've thrown it away, you can't really transfer labels from another bottle. The label has info like the lot # etc. If anyone checked, the dates from the manufacturer wouldn't match up to your shot record.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do all vacs, except for rabies. We have the small blue pet passport books that we update all records in.

all the vacs have the pull off sticker.

When you cross country borders, you have to have a health certificate from your vet. Overseas is also the certificate from USDA


----------



## Vault_101 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, well when I bought Rex his owner had already given him his first series and there was a plastic wrapper with a big label on it that he gave him for records but I couldn't find the same brand locally, the guy I got him from lives about 2 hours from me. 

I guess unless I click with a trainer I won't be enrolling anywhere anytime soon. Not much of a loss since it seems like petsmart is the only group classes around here.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I agree with you Chicago. I always take my dogs to classes. I do my training on my own and my proofing in classes.


Yep same here. Training classes are great for proofing. Classes are also invaluable with a dog like Bianca who reacts to other dogs on leash. I have never found anywhere else we can get the kind on controlled introductions to other dogs in a safe situation (where everyone knows the issues the dogs have and how to work properly with them) that we do in training classes.


----------

